# [EVDL] EV Conversion Workshop in Santa Cruz



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

LInk not good. Try again please. Cant find the page.

Pete





> Mike Brown wrote:
> 
> > Just a note to let everyone know there is still room in the one-day
> > EV conversion workshop in Santa Cruz on Saturday, Jan. 17. See
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Delete one dash or go to the Electroauto homepage and click on the
workshop:
http://www.electroauto.com/workshop-EA1day.shtml 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail.
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, January 07, 2009 10:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Conversion Workshop in Santa Cruz

LInk not good. Try again please. Cant find the page.

Pete





> Mike Brown wrote:
> 
> > Just a note to let everyone know there is still room in the one-day
> > EV conversion workshop in Santa Cruz on Saturday, Jan. 17. See
> ...


----------

